# Using Lava Rock as a hardscape...



## Ryan Young (12 Jul 2016)

Can anyone highlight to me any problems with using Lava Rock as a hardscape in a tank, I know it can be somewhat crumbly and was unsure if this would be a big issue but not sure if there would be any other problems especially if I had plants or moss attached to it?

Thanks


----------



## tim (12 Jul 2016)

I used lava in one of my temporary tanks http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/temporary-tanks-two-become-one-finally-come-to-an-end.33983/
Found it great to dry start moss on, also hollowed out some shallow holes and added a little aquasoil and Monte Carlo, didn't find it crumbles much.


----------



## Ryan Young (12 Jul 2016)

nice, alright might try using it then. 
I thought it would be better cause its cheaper and im constantly changing stuff in my tank so wasting a lot of money in the scheme of things


----------



## Sarpijk (12 Jul 2016)

I use it on both my scapes. Recently I was able to source black lava instead of the most common red one. I believe it looks great and it doesn't affect water chemistry.


----------



## MrHidley (12 Jul 2016)

Lava rock I have found one of the easiest hardscape materials, it stacks nicely, it's light and it's cheap. If it's too big, rap it in a towl and hit it with a hammer (just be careful of the shards/sharp edges), super easy to do.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Jul 2016)

Hi Plants attach really easy to lava rock.Another plus with using this rock


----------



## Nelson (12 Jul 2016)

Lava's great for scaping.These are mine from 2010.


----------



## Ryan Young (12 Jul 2016)

nice, might give it a go, especially if I could get a black varient


----------



## roadmaster (13 Jul 2016)

Is hard on belly's/barbels of those fish that scour hard surfaces in search of food (ie) loaches,cory's,pleco's,oto's.
Otherwise is excellent to attach plant's to and I have heard of folk's using it as biomedia in canister's after a fair amount of rinsing.
Without a good rinsing, it can compromise water clarity and I have seen evidence of this on mechanical media when cleaning said media .
Almost like trying to rinse fluorite IMHO
The more you rinse,the more comes loose while waiting for water to clear.IME


----------

